# Sermons on the Means of Grace. 2011 ARBCA GA



## PuritanCovenanter (Apr 13, 2011)

Here is Rich Barcellos' sermon on the Lord's Supper as a means of Grace. 

http://www.arbca.com/GA2011/thelordssupperasameansofgrace.mp3

There are some good sermons from the 2011 ARBCA General Assembly here also.
This years topic was on the Means' of Grace. 

Sermons

Be Encouraged.


----------



## fredtgreco (Apr 13, 2011)

Thanks, Randy!


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Apr 13, 2011)

I was quite impressed. Your welcome Fred.


----------

